
OUYA and Razer Forge TV Services Shutdown - romanminkin
https://support.razer.com/console/razer-forge-tv/
======
maeln
> Please note that your account or wallet funds are not permitted to be
> redeemed for use outside of the Forge TV / OUYA / MadCatz MOJO services,
> have no cash value and are not exchangeable for cash. Funds that are deemed
> unclaimed property may be turned over to the applicable authority. So, we
> encourage you to utilize your account funds prior to the shutdown.

That's really bad. Virtual currency should really be regulated at this point.
It is not acceptable for service to force you to use their currency to use it
and then have the possibility to withhold it if they ever shut down.

Their is a lot of dodgy stuff when it comes to virtual currency but the
minimum should be a guarantee refund if the service close.

